# x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers : kernel 3.13.4

## Chr0nos

bonjours,

je voudrais savoir si certains d'entre vous ont réusi à utiliser les drivers proprio nvidia sur un kernel récent (3.13.4)

pour ma part c'est niet:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ 2478.952192] nvidia: Unknown symbol acpi_os_wait_events_complete (err 0)
> 
> 

 

j'ai bien entendu tenter de patcher le dit driver mais rien n'y à fait :s

c'est à se demander si les concepteurs de ce driver s'en servent ^^

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Quelle vesrsion des drivers nvidia ?

Pour les tout derniers drivers  (x11-lib/nvidia-drivers-334.21) j'ai du virer le patch justement, ça marche sans.

Sinon pour la version précédente ce patch suffit https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7490382.html#7490382

----------

